# Placing guides on rod blank?



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just a quick question, since i am new to rod building i dont exactly know but how far apart are you suppose to place guides away from each other? im putting on k guides or regular fuiji guides on a 8ft blank? anytips thanks!


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

try looking at this

http://www.mudhole.com/core/media/media.nl?id=429082&c=210436&h=9092efabe0b762bb997f&whence=


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

an easy way to start is find a rod u like and copy the spacing most rod builders will have some made up and will let u look at a few


----------

